# Is variable speed important?



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can buy a Porter Cable 690 single speed router for 99.99 with free shipping from Rockler. Is variable speed important. If so, when is it needed?

Do devices like the one attached hurt a router? You can buy them for about 20.00.

It seems like the Porter Cable 690 and the device that controls speed is a good value.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I have 6ea. 690 PC routers and 3 of the VS Controls and they work very well

But you may want to take a hard look at the new Sears Router combo set it comes with the VS built in plus many other neat things, Plus you can get it for 109.oo dollars...and if you have one of the Sears members cards you can take off 10% on top of that..

I have 3 of them now and they are as good as the PC if not better.. 

I should note
"Is variable speed important." = YES , it will save your bits plus it will let you use the bigger bits..

on sale for 99.oo bucks

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html


==========



S Bolton said:


> I can buy a Porter Cable 690 single speed router for 99.99 with free shipping from Rockler. Is variable speed important. If so, when is it needed?
> 
> Do devices like the one attached hurt a router? You can buy them for about 20.00.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> I have 6ea. 690 PC routers and 3 of the VS Controls and they work very well
> 
> ...


Ditto that! 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj3:

Do I read correctly that you have 6 Porter Cable routers? Wow. Impressive.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yes of the 690's and many more 

I do like routers  I may have to many  but I don't think so...




============


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Are the Porter Cables your favorite?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Well yes and no,, I Know 
I have big routers ,small routers,med.size routers, I like the Colt but then I like the Craftman too then I like the PC... as you can see I like all of them..   If I had a fire in the shop and I had time to pickup just one router it would be the Colt...  it's one heck of a router and it's only 1HP..and it's right by the door  _  hahahahahaha....on wheels LOL LOL

==========







S Bolton said:


> Are the Porter Cables your favorite?
> 
> sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> Well yes and no,, I Know
> I have big routers ,small routers,med.size routers, I like the Colt but then I like the Craftman too then I like the PC... as you can see I like all of them..  If I had a fire in the shop and I had time to pickup just one router it would be the Colt...  it's one heck of a router and it's only 1HP..
> ...



If Bosch would only get off the pot and make that plunge base... it would be killer!! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Steve, yes, Bj. has multiples of most tools which no longer surprises me, but what does surprise me is the fact that he knows exactly what he has and where they are! and of course knows exactly how to use them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, the real reason Bj has so many routers is he is too lazy to change the bits... he just buys another router. At the rate he is going it wont be long before we see his nice bit storage cabinets up for sale.
On a serious note the new Craftsman router BJ mentioned should be a better choice for a couple of reasons. First off it has more power than a 690. The built in soft start and speed controller are included in the price. That having been said I prefer using external speed controllers for a couple reasons. The two biggest killers of the soft start/speed controller components are heat and vibration. Aftermarket controllers are physically larger so they should dissipate heat easier, and since they are fastened to the table they are subject to less vibration. I promise your wallet would much prefer replacing an aftermarket controller too. The factory built in units will cost you 3 or more times as much if they fail. You should get years of use from either way, and the opinions about the controllers are my own views, based on many years of machine repair. The only thing to watch out for is you can not use an after market controller with a router that has a built in soft start/speed controller. That is a sure fire way to an expensive repair. Let us know what you decide.


----------

